# browning nomad 22



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

just picked up another one today, (makes 3 now):thumbup:

super guns, this one looks to have been road hard and put up wet a time or two, will try a mild resto on it and make it a little better looking.

_*(cheep cold blue kit)*_

before and after pic to come later :whistling:

*BEFORE*











































--------------------------------------

---------------------------------------

*after with a new barrel and the old one in pis also.*

















































===========

===========


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

pic up


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice, good job!!!


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Which cold blue kit?

It looks good.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

birchwood

it does ok after 3 coats it is hard to get it to stick, but for an old military gun it works good or one like this that had something on it that took some bluing off it came out good still looks old but not abused.

thought about trying some of the paint that is out now but i chicken out went with what i know will work ok.

hope i got it all back together right :whistling:

been messing around with some old military gun stock refinishing , they come out good to using tru-oil. tryed some boiled len-seed oil not sure if i care for it yet


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks.

I'm getting ready to do an old glenfield model 10 that was me father-in-laws back porch gun. Once I removed the rust and silver paint about 40% of the blue was left. The bore was amazingly clean considering the exterior.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

long guns can be a pain.

suppose to rinse the blue off after about a minute so your outside using a water hose.

strip
degrease
blue
rinse
dry
polish with 0000 steel wool
repeat steps above till it is as you want it
then spray heave with oil let set for about 24hr


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

u dun good :thumbsup:


----------

